# Inshore rods?



## M77 Ruger

Who is making good inshore spinning rods these days. Looking for something under $150.00 My wife bought me a couple of diawa bg 2500 for Christmas so looking reliable to put them on


----------



## Knotmuch

Can't go wrong with Uglystick.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Count the eyelets. The more the better usually


----------



## Foster

Any 2 Piece recommendations?


----------



## jfish

switched from falcon to lews for about all inshore.  so far been very pleased.  we usually fish 8' rods. 7'6" for shortest.


----------



## PopPop

The ugly stik inshore select are great rods. Get in a Guides boat and that is what you are likely use.


----------



## Cumberlandjg

St Croix Mojo Inshore or Tidemaster. I like 7'6


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

Ugly Stik Big Water series is top notch.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I'd look at falcon lowriders because the lowrider salt has been discontinued and can be had direct from falcon for $59. The St Croix tidemaster is good as well especially for around $100. If you want a strong fiberglass rod then I'd do the ugly stick, other wise if you want something more sensitive I'd look at the St Croix or falcon lowriders. I'd stay away from the Chinese falcons like the Clearwater.


----------



## M77 Ruger

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I'd look at falcon lowriders because the lowrider salt has been discontinued and can be had direct from falcon for $59. The St Croix tidemaster is good as well especially for around $100. If you want a strong fiberglass rod then I'd do the ugly stick, other wise if you want something more sensitive I'd look at the St Croix or falcon lowriders. I'd stay away from the Chinese falcons like the Clearwater.


Where do you find tidemasters for $100


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

M77 Ruger said:


> Where do you find tidemasters for $100



The sports center in perry


----------



## Swamprat

For the money Ugly Stik is hard to beat and like jfish mentioned at least 7'6'' if using artificial. If I am using live bait or popping cork rig I will use a 6' 6'' to 7 foot that has a little more backbone.


----------



## Trench

Another vote for Uglystick Inshore in either M or M/H and 7' or 7'6"


----------



## Bobbrown

Went to a Falcon and couldn’t find $59 deal. Am I missing something.
thanks


----------



## marlin

Look at the Shimano teramar rods. Bass pro shop sells them for a little over 100 dollars. I've been using some for 10 years with no complaints.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Bobbrown said:


> Went to a Falcon and couldn’t find $59 deal. Am I missing something.
> thanks


Looks like they sold out of them


----------



## seachaser

The best inshore rod I have ever fished is a shimano GLF only 100 bucks and fishes great super light paired with 3000 static and you can throw lures all day.


----------



## lonewolf247

We’ve used Ugly Stick, Loomis, Lews, St Croix, Shimano, etc. I’m not really that brand loyal on rods, the way I am with reels, firearms, and optics . I shop for sales usually. 

On the length of the rod, I guess it depends on your type of fishing. I find 6’6”-7.0’ works the best for me.


----------



## Al White

Ugly sticks are good for the price, and have a decent feel to them.  I absolutely love a fenwick that i picked up.  Night and day difference.  
http://www.fenwickfishing.com/fenwi...wick-elite-tech-inshore-spinning/1405239.html


----------



## Darkhorse

I have  7' and a 7'6" Shimano Teramar Rods with 4000 series reels. I've had them for years and really like them. Tough rods too.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> I like the M2 Inshore Speed Stick. Handles everythimg from trout to kings. Have a video but i am not allowed to post it here because it has my charter ne in it. Looke me up by name on Facebook and ill send it


----------



## Darkhorse

I really like my Teramar rods but Lew's rods really interest me. A couple of years ago I bought a Lew's Custom speed stick lite, HM85 blank, and it's my lightest baitcasting rod. It is also the most sensitive rod I've ever fished with. I bought it for worm fishing and to cast weightless plastics and it excels at both. So now I wonder about a Lews for the salt.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

when I first got my boat I decided I needed to step up my game and buy some of the more expensive rods, St Croix, Crowder, Falcon, Shimano..after a few "mishaps" I decided really quick I needed to go back to my roots and went back to Ugly Stik and never looked back


----------



## Hickory Nut

St. Croix Mojo Inshore 7'0 is my go to.  But I have fished with others like the Daiwa Heartland, Ugly Stick and more.


----------



## SmcWho31

Toadfish Outfitters ML 7’4” xtra fast. Made locally in the low country up the road in Charleston. Lightest, most sensitive  rod you can find in the 100$ price range.


----------



## Browning Slayer

I really like the BPS Offshore Angler Inshore Rods. I run Penn Conflict 2's on them and you can cast them all day.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/offshore-angler-gold-cup-inshore-spinning-rod


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

SmcWho31 said:


> Toadfish Outfitters ML 7’4” xtra fast. Made locally in the low country up the road in Charleston. Lightest, most sensitive  rod you can find in the 100$ price range.


Toadfish rods are Chinese made


----------



## saltysenior

most of my inshore rods came from the flea market....for $150 you should ge at least 10 good ones ...


----------



## perryrip

Daiwa Tatula XT can be found for around $89. There med. light 7' is an excellent inshore rod. Very light and very sensitive. The St. Croix mojo med light 7' is also an excellent rod for $129. Another excellent value for inshore is the Dobyns Fury  Med. Light 7' and can be found for around $95.Of the three I think the best value is the Dobyns.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> when I first got my boat I decided I needed to step up my game and buy some of the more expensive rods, St Croix, Crowder, Falcon, Shimano..after a few "mishaps" I decided really quick I needed to go back to my roots and went back to Ugly Stik and never looked back


It stinks to loose a rod.

I was able to snag one back at the pier one night when I fell asleep at the wrong time.


----------



## Poo Bear

I have one of these in the 7-6 heavy version, but walmart is out of them. This 8-6 medium would be a fun option but not practical for me. Walmart is the only retailer for this model. If you want more info go to: Capt Dave's Sport Fishing on YouTube and search for this model: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespe...l-Spinning-Fishing-Rod/17474387?selected=true.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Just picked up a St. Croix TRS70MF2 Triumph Spinning Rod  7' two piece.
Wanted an upgrade for my 2 piece spinning rod. Really like it.
It has better action than either of the 2 uglysticks I already had, and seems better balanced. Will get another when funds permit.


----------



## Gator89

Redbone, I used my brother's last year and they are sweet.

A 7'6" medium is great for trout, reds, etc.

https://www.redbone.org/rods.html


----------



## AceOfTheBase

What a great backstory in link:  *RedBone history*,  my next rod will be a RedBone.


----------



## Poo Bear

AceOfTheBase said:


> Just picked up a St. Croix TRS70MF2 Triumph Spinning Rod  7' two piece.
> Wanted an upgrade for my 2 piece spinning rod. Really like it.
> It has better action than either of the 2 uglysticks I already had, and seems better balanced. Will get another when funds permit.


I am confident that you are spot on! I use Ugly's when I need durable and cheap! I guess you can get used to anything after a while, but I would never choose Uglystiks over lighter/more sensitive/more expensive rods where money was not a factor . . . unless durability was critical.


----------



## fuelman1

Poo Bear said:


> I have one of these in the 7-6 heavy version, but walmart is out of them. This 8-6 medium would be a fun option but not practical for me. Walmart is the only retailer for this model. If you want more info go to: Capt Dave's Sport Fishing on YouTube and search for this model: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespe...l-Spinning-Fishing-Rod/17474387?selected=true.



Looks like this is discontinued. I'm guessing their " Inshore Elite" took it's place. I know I've used the GX2 Ugly Stik and while it fishes well the guides did not hold up well to saltwater use. I always rinse/wash after every trip. The guides started corroding after a year. The Inshore Select will probably be my next purchase just to try it out.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

for my money the Inshore Select is hard to beat...


----------



## Poo Bear

fuelman1 said:


> Looks like this is discontinued. I'm guessing their " Inshore Elite" took it's place. I know I've used the GX2 Ugly Stik and while it fishes well the guides did not hold up well to saltwater use. I always rinse/wash after every trip. The guides started corroding after a year. The Inshore Select will probably be my next purchase just to try it out.


I think that was Capt. Dave's observation too. He did not like the GX2 because of the guides. You are probably right about the InterCoastal model being phased out. I don't follow it that closely, and Shakespeare/ UglyStik does not go out of their way to make their marketing moves transparent . . . I guess they figure it is a cheap rod and not worth their efforts to keep their customers informed about the details.


----------

